

Product Design Startup Quirky raises $6MM from VC's - replicatorblog
http://www.fastcompany.com/1609737/product-design-startup-quirky-gets-6-million-in-vc-funding

======
faramarz
This is awesome!

Two weeks ago I asked HN if such a thing is feasible
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1202302> ..and looks like these guys are
proving it is.

Hopefully it's a viable model.

